# Packing my bags.....and clearing my house! HELP!!



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone....me again!!

Well, I have just over a week to pack up my life here in Wales, and I just don't know where to start! HELP ME!!

Right.....big items are going to my mum (sofa/fridge/bed etc), but I just have no idea how much to pack for my first 3 months (trial period).

I have A LOT of clothes....but I don't know what to bring! God it's just all baffling me!!! Such a short space of time to sort it all out too 

Should I pack my bag first, so its done? Or clear the house? Anyone who has already made the move to Cyprus....advice is needed!! 

I have ONE WEEK! Arrrrrgggghhhh!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TwinkleBaby said:


> Hi everyone....me again!!
> 
> Well, I have just over a week to pack up my life here in Wales, and I just don't know where to start! HELP ME!!
> 
> ...


 As long as you dont make the mistake of only packing skimpy summer gear.
Its quite chilly here at this time of year and can be coldish until the end of March at least. So make sure you bring some warm clothes as well as summery stuff for the warmer days.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

It's a great time to get rid of anything you don't need. Bring all you electrical stuff, straighteners etc. Electricals are quite pricey and an electric blanket. They're really expensive and the chances of having heating in your flat are slim.

I always pack first, then load the bin bags for the charity shop, then I unpack and pack again and fill another bin bag 

As Veronica said, bring some jumpers and jeans, you don't need a heavy coat really but bring a good brolly, when it pours it really pours! It'll be summer soon 

I've done this so many times it's scary! Bring what you need and ship the rest. Choose what your taking then it's easy to get shot of the rest room by room. Make sure your baggage doesn't go over. The law has changed so you can't have a bag over 25K

Face cream & Tampons are rediculously expensive so bring a stock with you


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Arranexpat said:


> Face cream & Tampons are rediculously expensive so bring a stock with you


God....I doubt I will ever run out of face cream!! I was a Dermalogica stockist at my salon so I have an insane amount of face creams left over!! Trying to stick some of it on ebay!!! 

How do you weigh your suitcase before going to the airport?


----------



## Samia (Feb 19, 2009)

I appreciate this is a bit cheeky so I hope you don't mind me asking, 

I'm a beauty/ massage therapist and nail tech (currently run my own business) and once I have completed a qualification in teaching aerobics in june, I'm hoping to find work abroad.

I'm trying to do my reaserch at the moment. I read your last post and what you're doing sounds exactly what I'd like to do - it's encouraging to see someone else doing it and I really hope it all goes well for you.


Would you mind if I pm'd you with a couple of questions? I appreciate you're probably up to your ears in packing!


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Samia said:


> I appreciate this is a bit cheeky so I hope you don't mind me asking,
> 
> I'm a beauty/ massage therapist and nail tech (currently run my own business) and once I have completed a qualification in teaching aerobics in june, I'm hoping to find work abroad.
> 
> ...


 No don't mind at all hun, go for it x


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

TwinkleBaby said:


> Hi everyone....me again!!
> 
> Well, I have just over a week to pack up my life here in Wales, and I just don't know where to start! HELP ME!!
> 
> ...


I would think if you pack enough to last you 2 weeks should be ok there are plenty of launderettes if you are shipping your other stuff. but then i'm a bloke and could fit 2 weeks gear in a carrier bag


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

andyrogers said:


> I would think if you pack enough to last you 2 weeks should be ok there are plenty of launderettes if you are shipping your other stuff. but then i'm a bloke and could fit 2 weeks gear in a carrier bag


Being a girl....its definatley not goin to be that easy!!

for a start.....shoes!!!! What dresses will I want? MAKE UP?!!! lol 

Think I am going to pack 'essential items' in my case, then box the rest up and get my mum to post it on to me as you suggest.

I will be in my uniform most of the time anyway....so mabye I shall just pack all my party dresses and shoes for the evenings hehe!!!


----------



## Samia (Feb 19, 2009)

TwinkleBaby said:


> No don't mind at all hun, go for it x



Thank you!.
I'm having a problem sending a PM as I don't seem to be set up to do it yet. Serves me right for lurking for so long without registering before! Will send one as soon as I am able!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Samia said:


> Thank you!.
> I'm having a problem sending a PM as I don't seem to be set up to do it yet. Serves me right for lurking for so long without registering before! Will send one as soon as I am able!


Twinkle has enough posts to be able send you a visitor message. although you cant send or recieve private messages yet, you can recieve visitor messages.


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Twinkle has enough posts to be able send you a visitor message. although you cant send or recieve private messages yet, you can recieve visitor messages.


I sent you a visitor message Samia, email me hun x


----------



## Samia (Feb 19, 2009)

TwinkleBaby said:


> I sent you a visitor message Samia, email me hun x


Erm... I have had a really good search everywhere and I can't find it - it's not in my User CP bit, where I get the impression it should be. I have enabled v card download facility - I don't know if you can see my email address that way.

And there was me trying to keep the thread on topic.

I haven't been registered for 5 seconds and I'm already causing chaos!!!!!!!!Sorry!


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Samia said:


> Erm... I have had a really good search everywhere and I can't find it - it's not in my User CP bit, where I get the impression it should be. I have enabled v card download facility - I don't know if you can see my email address that way.
> 
> And there was me trying to keep the thread on topic.
> 
> I haven't been registered for 5 seconds and I'm already causing chaos!!!!!!!!Sorry!


Lol! We are a moderators nightmare! here is my e-mail address, 

<snip >

I cant seem to download your VCard!! So, if you need me, just give us a bell x


----------



## Jo Valentine (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi
To weigh your suitcase for the flight. Get on the bathroom scales with suitcase, then without suitcase. The difference is the weight of the case.
Excess baggage is very expensive, so ship what you can't take on the plane. 
Please email me if you need help.
Very best wishes
Jo Valentine


----------



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

do you have a job already or are you just going and see what happens ??


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

vealosp said:


> do you have a job already or are you just going and see what happens ??


Yeah I have a job already, I am no way brave enough to just hop on a plane and hope I will find a job!


----------



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

where is it you will be working - my Fiancee used to work at Anassa hotel in Polis as the Spa manager (if you get chance to visit the hotel, you should it is very nice) - it sound like you will be fine especially if you have no rent to pay !! good luck

Paul


----------



## F1chick (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, have you left for Cyprus yet? just want to wish you all the best and hope it works out for you  Take care Pauline


----------



## mmit (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Twinklebaby

Have just found this site and noticed we have a lot in common, well, we are both from Wales and moving to Cyprus about the same time. I live mid wales though.
I am off to Larnaca on Monday 23rd, got a job interview there, so hope they are serious!! Anyway fingers crossed and all that. 
Have you done the move yet, think I will give the place at least six months before I ship my stuff over. Anyway it would be great to meet up either in Wales or Cyprus.


----------



## SpaJen (Mar 18, 2009)

*packing dilemma too!*



TwinkleBaby said:


> Hi everyone....me again!!
> 
> Well, I have just over a week to pack up my life here in Wales, and I just don't know where to start! HELP ME!!
> 
> ...


i have just under 2 weeks to do the same, im going to paphos for a year- ive cleared my flat but just dont know what to take, want to take clothes but bring all my photos and bits and bobs for my new appartment too- help- i know how you feel?


----------



## SpaJen (Mar 18, 2009)

vealosp said:


> where is it you will be working - my Fiancee used to work at Anassa hotel in Polis as the Spa manager (if you get chance to visit the hotel, you should it is very nice) - it sound like you will be fine especially if you have no rent to pay !! good luck
> 
> Paul


hi paul

im going to work in the spa at the sister hotel in paphos, the almyra- are you still living out there now? im coming over in about a week

jen


----------



## mmit (Mar 17, 2009)

SpaJen said:


> i have just under 2 weeks to do the same, im going to paphos for a year- ive cleared my flat but just dont know what to take, want to take clothes but bring all my photos and bits and bobs for my new appartment too- help- i know how you feel?


lol, only you can decide wat 2 take! all my stuff in storage! am just fillin a big ass bag up with me clothes n gone!! roll on the sunshine! 
Fancy meetin up when you get out there?
Mail me 
Good luck!


----------



## vealosp (May 23, 2008)

SpaJen said:


> hi paul
> 
> im going to work in the spa at the sister hotel in paphos, the almyra- are you still living out there now? im coming over in about a week
> 
> jen



Hi Jen,

Me and my fiancee are back in England at the moment - dut to work commitments - we are going back next may - seems sooo far away !! we have booked our wedding for MAY 29th at the Elysium in Paphos - so we have a year to sort out the permenant move back to cyprus. 

I dont think i know the almrya, if it is the Anassa's sister hotel im sure that it will be amazing.

Keep in touch and let us know how its going

Good luck

Paul & Gemma


----------



## mmit (Mar 17, 2009)

hiya! so I got here ok! have you arrived yet? be good to meet up?? im in Larnaca. you can mail me on [email protected] 
hope ya all good!
good lluck to!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mmit said:


> hiya! so I got here ok! have you arrived yet? be good to meet up?? im in Larnaca. you can mail me on [email protected]
> hope ya all good!
> good lluck to!


I hope you'll enjoy all the spam emails you get now


----------



## lissee (Mar 17, 2009)

*Hi Im Lissee, so are you going to Cyprus to work?*



TwinkleBaby said:


> Hi everyone....me again!!
> 
> Well, I have just over a week to pack up my life here in Wales, and I just don't know where to start! HELP ME!!
> 
> ...


Hiya, Like you i am moving to North Cyprus but in the next few months as soon as my house is built. Are you going to live there permanent? or to work for the summer? Once you are there then maybe once you have unpacked and settled you could stay intouch and let me know all about the place. want to know everything!! Good luck!!


----------



## mmit (Mar 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I hope you'll enjoy all the spam emails you get now


thanks! maybe i will, maybe i wont! you dont know if u dont ask tho do ya!


----------



## bryon Taylor (Mar 16, 2009)

*good luck*

good luck with your move hope it all works out for you, wont be far behind you 
Bryon


----------

